# just did a brake job on e38...



## jaugustavo (Mar 27, 2006)

so i just completed an overhaul of my brakes, pads, rotors and sensors. brakes work great, wasn't that hard to do, just time consuming. after driving it for a couple days i have noticed a rattling noise coming from the rear passenger side suspension area when i go over bumpy terrain at low speeds...??!?! anyone ever had this problem and know what it is?

thanks a million if you can help, i dont want to have to go to the dealership if it's a quick fix.

peace brothers.


----------



## bimmer dot info (Jul 13, 2006)

Could be a swaybar link. Also check that you put everything back correctly and tightened to spec.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Anti-rattle clip in place? Anti-squeal goop set well on that side?

Curious, what did you use for parts? Stock pads and rotors?


----------



## jaugustavo (Mar 27, 2006)

brembo oem spec rotors, which felt a little heavier than the ones on there and pbr axxis pads. replaced the sensors, greased everything that i was supposed to and tightened everything to oem torque specs. jacked it up and took off the tire yesterday and pounded around with rubber mallet and nothing moved. was i supposed to grease the inside of the rotor before i put it on??


----------



## bimmer dot info (Jul 13, 2006)

Rotors should be a little heavier. The german brakes chew away much more rotor than american cars.
No grease in the rotor.
Heatshield? A wire or brake line bouncing on a dust shield?


----------



## rapidtransit (Mar 28, 2007)

try getting some high temp brake grease and putting 2 globs on the back os the pad where the caliper contacts the back of the pad and a glob where there the piston contacts the back of the inside pad. this will keep the pads from clicking when the square cut o-ring pulls th piston back in to release the pressure.


----------



## jaugustavo (Mar 27, 2006)

looks like it was the brake line, the rubber grommet broke and the brake line was clanging around in the o-ring that keeps it on the body. thanks for the help. btw - i greased the hell out the pads and the contacts in the calipers.


----------

